# Ongoing diarrhea in nursing mom



## UK Mom (Jul 2, 2002)

I don't know if anyone out there can help me, but I don't know where else to ask about this rather embarrasing subject!

I have been suffering from diarrhea for several weeks now. I am sure that it started after 3 mega-courses of antibiotics that I took for recurring mastitis. I have started taking acidopholus tablets and eating live yogurt (soy yogurt, as I am dairy free). I have been taking them for about a week, and the diarrhea seems to be getting worse! It is getting to the point that I don't like going out, as I need to be able to get to the bathroom PDQ.

Do you have any suggestions? Would a low-fibre diet help? Are there any food to eat or avoid? I don't want to take meds as I am still nursing my ds.

Thanks for your help with this - I am getting pretty desperate.

Lise


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

Coconut macaroons.
Seriously...eat 2 or three a couple times a day until it lets up.
(the little round chewy coconut cookies)
I learned this from my moms neighbor who is very into herbal/holistic/non-medical healing. I thought he was kidding but it works!
(pretty yummy too)


----------



## Iguanavere (Nov 26, 2001)

Sorry that you have to deal with this.

I would think that the BRAT diet would work for you - so that would be Bananas, rice, Apples and Toast. The more bulk in your diet - so high fiber bread would be better.

Make sure to drink enough water, because you could be dehydrated as well.

I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome for many years and I know what you mean about needing to be near a toilet ASAP. Are you under a lot of stress as well?


----------



## UK Mom (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks for your replies - I would never have thought of coconut macaroons!

I will also try the BRAT diet. (I too suffered from IBS on and off for years. I found out about 2 years ago that I cannot eat non-organic chicken, as it causes me terrible pain.) I'll give it a try for a few weeks and see how I get on.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

made into a gruel and consumed is great for a runny tummy.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

i just skimmed this as i am very tired but could you be dehydrated? diahhrea is a classic sign of dehydration and then it compounds the problem. so if its even remotely possible, try the above ideas and drink tons of water ! a gallon a day. also , charcaol will bulk up the problem as well, you can either try eathing some burnt toast (try with peanut butter, its not so bad) or buy charcoal tablets at a health food store. i worry about dehydration cuz it can become very serious of you dont notice it and fix it. i hope you feel better! by the way mastitis is caused sometimes by dehydration too, so maybe you were getting dehydrated , got mastits, and never got balanced back out after the mastitis went away?


----------

